
The strange psychology of pain relief medicine - blowski
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-35091242
======
blowski
Fascinating tidbit:

> Colours also have an effect on how people feel about the medicine they are
> taking. Red pills have been reported to be more effective for treating pain
> than blue, green or white pills. But blue pills make more effective
> tranquilisers than red ones, except for Italian men. It's been suggested
> this could be because blue is associated with their national football team.

